# Safety Glasses Reminder



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

At work today I used my brad nailer to put down a small threshold, and I got a big reminder why we should ALWAYS wear our safety glasses. It's not uncommon for me to not bother grabbing my safety glasses when I'm only shooting a few brads, or other small task. This time I just happened to be wearing them because I was using the table saw a few minutes earlier, and still had them on.

The threshold bumps up against some porcelain tile, to cover the exposed edge of the tiles. Since there is a small gap of about 1/8" between the subfloor under the tile and the adjoining oak floor, I shot the brads on the tile side at a slight angle, to make sure the brad hit the subfloor. Apparently it was a little too much angle for one of the brads, as it ricocheted off the porcelain tile and hit my safety glasses right in the lens. It was quicker than I could ever have blinked, and hard enough to scratch the lens. If I wasn't wearing my safety glasses I have no doubt that little incident would have cost me an eye, or at the very least done some damage to my vision in that eye.

From now on, I don't care how small the task or little the risk… if there is every the most remote chance that something my end up in my eye… the safety glasses go on before the task begins. I got lucky this time.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

It's always nice to learn a lesson without getting hurt. It's a good reminder for all of us. I got hit by a bungee cord a few weeks ago, lucky it didn't hit my eye.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Glad you were using them. I need to more often as well.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad you're ok, Ted. That's scary stuff. I'm already hard of hearing. I couldn't make it if I was half blind too.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Yup, you got lucky ! Best not to tempt fate again !


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

You'll shoot your eye out kid…..
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

give it a few more years kids and you won't have to remember to put them on…they will already be there or you won't be able to find your way to your shop…sigh…

all kidding aside, you have 10 fingers, only 2 eyes. Docs might be able to fix the former.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ted, glad to hear those things did the job for you. I am a big advocate of safety glasses. Maybe you will inspire more people to wear them by sharing this story. I have to wear glasses when working due to diminishing close in vision. I bought ballistic grade lens for my glasses for the protection. EVen if I didn't need my glasses, I would wear eyepro. Always.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad you OK Ted, we all get a bit casual in the worlshop with the old saying ":will never happen to me".
Thanks for sharing, now I must go find my pair.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

paratrooper…your eyes are fine…the problem is that your arms are getting shorter and those new CFL bulbs don't give off enough light.

that's my story anyway…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Ted,
Glad you are ok! Ok, may be streching it, glad you're not hurt!!!

I'm also glad that the brad hit the lens of your glasses and not in your face. That could have ruined your photogenic charm!!!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

teejk, I wish I could blame it on the bulbs. But a few years ago, I noticed I couldn't group rounds in one hole anymore. So I checked with the eye doc and he confirmed it. Back to one one hole groups now 

The glasses pull double duty for safety.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

paratrooper…amazing how fast the eyes go when they decide to go. I did finance work for years looking at tiny little spreadsheet numbers…never a problem…then I started to notice problems with low light while reading. The eyes do wear out with age (my condition is called "tired eye")...eye doc says keep doing the drug store "cheaters" until I need a guide dog to bring me back in. Far vision is fine (in fact I can read your mailbox number from here).

the safety glass people charge a huge premium for magnification so I normally only wear my cheaters…dangerous I know because of the shatter possibility but I also value my other body parts and avoid doing stupid stuff.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Having a nail shooting at your eye is a wake up call. Complacency is ok until you get injured. Thanks for the reminder and glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I didn't expect so many replies so quickly. I figured I should post about this little incident as a wake up call for anyone else who, like myself, have become complacent on these matters.

There are some tasks that I won't even consider doing without the proper protection, like running my table saw or bench grinder or running really fast toward a sharp stick and stopping just in the nick of time. Not that I've ever tried that, but if I did I would certainly wear the proper protection… just in case.

It's important that we pay equal attention to the seemingly unlikely cases where safety is a concern. Kind of like walking on an icy cliff… that first slip can easily be the last, and nobody's gonna call me brave for falling.

hmmmm… ballistic lenses… how much would those set me back?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I had a similar issue this summer with the weed eater. I didn't typically wear glasses when weed eating and I'm not even sure I grabbed them that day. The weed eater picked up a rock about the size of a marble which ricochet off the foundation and hit me square in the safety glasses with enough force to put a chip in them. I don't *think* i'd have lost an eye, but I'll bet I would have been reminded of my stupidity for weeks to come.

I've worn the glasses ever since.

Glad your ok too Ted. Hopefully we lived and learned.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Glad all is well Ted.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess I'm luck in this regard. 
I have always had to wear glasses because I am very near sighted.
Can't see past the end of my nose without glasses.
I can tell you that I would definitely be blind by now if I had not been wearing glasses on many occassions.

Glad you didn't have to sustain a loss to learn the lesson.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Glad you lucked out too, Don.

We live, we learn.

This reminds me of a seat belt joke I made up some time ago, when the passenger in my car didn't want to put it on (it's the law here.. I could get ticketed). I asked him what's more uncomfortable than a seat belt. He said, what? I replied, "the windshield".

There's a similarity there… What's more uncomfortable than safety glasses? Nails, rocks, splinters, metal filings…


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, I'm old. Had cataract surgery this year so I know what it's like to be legaly blind. This story gives me more incentive to put my safety glasses on. I was out of the shop for 6 months before surgery because I was afraid to run the table saw. It's alway's fun till someone looses an eye!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Michael, I'm getting there! Been wearing reading glasses for a couple years now, and more recently had to start wearing driving glasses. Pretty soon I'm going to need prescription safety glasses. 

Thanks Dave. I got lucky this time.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Well said bullhead1… or a finger or a toe or a life! Definitely well said.


----------



## coldfoot_luke (Jan 11, 2013)

Good reminder- at work (manufacturing plant) the other week one of my guys was compaining that his safety glasses were always scratched up and covered in oil mist, he was having a hard time seeing. Wanted to work without glasses… I told him, dirty, scratched glasses mean your eyes are being protected from shavings and oil mist. It's a lot harder to see with shavings/dust/etc in your eyes… work hard, be safe.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a cousin that was doing the right stuff. He had on safety glasses. He was using a cold chisel while cutting something like a chain link or something. He hit the chisel with a hammer. A bur came off the chisel and hit him in the cheek bone then turned and went behind his eye cutting the nerve. BOOM!! We need to go beyond glasses and wear goggles or a shield. Hard to think we need that all the time but I guess we do. I have safety lens that are prescription. They are nice but then maybe I should wear a shield or goggles.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ted- Glad you dodged the bullet on this one and thanks for the well needed reminder. Just a reminder: when grinding metal, safety glasses are of very little use. Goggles or full face shield are necessary. I learned this the hard way after having numerous steel frags removed from both corneas on several occasions (I'm a slow learner!)


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Always good to get safety reminders - especially when nobody gets hurt. Had a minor scare a few weeks ago with a ts kick back. I always use push sticks but the flying lumber scraped some skin. Now I'm using the splitter again. We all support each other in skills and methods. It's very nice to see we have each others back. I still remember Sandra's bungee cord incident. Since I'm retired and my wife still works, I work alone. These reminders are good. Thank you Ted, and all the others for watching my back!


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. Anytime I see a post describing an accident or potential accident it makes me more aware. You may have indirectly saved someone's eye with your post. Glad you're ok.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad you're ok. I had a near accident a few years ago and fortunately I was wearing safety glasses. I was using my miter saw and cut a small piece off the end, it got caught by the blade and went almost all the way around but blew out the end of the guard. Plastic pieces flew everywhere including at my face, every time I am cutting a small piece off the end I think of that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for sharing this Ted to often i tent to rush and not put them on going to from here on ,thank God you didnt lose a eye that was a close call


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Glad you had them on and are OK. About 20 years ago, an acquaintance was going to have a yard party. He decided to touch up a couple small spots with the weed whacker at the last minute. He grabbed the weed whacker but no safety glasses which he normally wore. He threw a small piece of gravel into a rock. A small chip shaped like an arrow head flew up and went right through the center of his pupil! It stuck in the center of the back of his eye and he was permanently blinded. The Dr said if that chip had hit sideways, he might have had damaged vision instead of being blinded. How life can change in the fraction of a second!


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Just a reminder.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I always wear safety glasses when I'm working on stuff in the shop. It's gotten to the point that if I don't put them on, I just feel like something isn't right. Like you say, you never know what might happen. I like my eyes, and I want to keep them the way they are


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Great poster *pimzedd* I got clued into that years ago riding motorcycles. Fortunately it is quite easy to get lenses today. It is a good reminder that things get in from inbetween and the sides as well


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

There is one advantage of getting older, I need bifocals and they make safety glasses with bifocals which forces me to wear them.
Mike


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone have a good suggestion for a pair? I would like a good coverage but I hate sweating in glasses and they would need to be clear!

BD


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There you go.

Here's a suggestion:

*Buy at least 2 pairs of safety glasses you like, meaning
they fit your face and make you feel like you're cool when
you're wearing them.*

I'm actually serious. Bad safety glasses suck and you
may not wear them as often as you should.

Good (comfortable) safety glasses never come with
nailers (lame ones do), but if you have a little foresight
you can buy good ones in the mail for just a few
dollars a pair.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

P.S. I got some plastic in my eye many years ago and
I healed it by wearing an eye patch for several
weeks. It sucked but it taught me the value
of wearing safety glasses.

I won't be unrealistic and say that I wear them always
but I've got pretty good about wearing them with 
power tools. Having a nice pair always handy 
makes them much easier to use consistently. I
run them up on my forehead in the shop a lot,
pulling them down when needed.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I like the ones that go on like glasses not the stretchy bands. They may not be quite as safe but they are comfortable so that makes me more apt to wear them besides having the bifocals. I also have more than 2 pair setting around my shop.
Mike


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

This thread inspired me to make the presence of eye protection a part of the suiting up ritual.



















Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Glade to hear you didn't get hurt .We should always make it a habit to wear safety glasses at all times.


----------

